# Sekonda Strela Repaired



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I posted here a few weeks ago as two repairers had turned their noses up at my Sekonda Strela.

jasonm kindly put me in touch with Steve who has done a great job - these watches are very difficult to photograph, but it has cleaned up nicely and runs well at last


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad you have that beauty back in working order, psychlist







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

What was wrong with it ? I cannot seem to find your original posting... (i've been away for a while from the list....)

Looking good and glad its back though...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Good to see you got it sorted







.

Was a wash and brush up all it needed







?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good those Strela's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why oh why didn't I buy that one Roy sold a while back? I love these, great to here it's ticking again!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> why oh why didn't I buy that one Roy sold a while back? I love these, great to here it's ticking again!


I know Paul







. I'm on the lookout for a good one to join my rather scabby example. Prices have risen quite a bit since I paid Â£20 for that one.

These chronos seem to appeal to people who wouldn't normally look twice at a Russian watch  .


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

psychlist said:


> I posted here a few weeks ago as two repairers had turned their noses up at my Sekonda Strela.
> 
> jasonm kindly put me in touch with Steve who has done a great job - these watches are very difficult to photograph, but it has cleaned up nicely and runs well at last


Ian,

glad to hear that your watch is back and in good order - lovely photos


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

What was wrong with it? It was running, but was very dirty inside. Finally the crown broke so I could move hands but not wind it. Two menders refused to take it on - one didn't even look at it!

Thanks to all


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad to have been able to help ...Looks great


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

ANd another - this one's a re-issue:


----------

